# My Growing Babies



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)

Paph. Norito Hasegawa ( malipoense x armeniacum)
These are about half year out of flask. 
I do not really have preference where or not to leave the agar on, but this one I tried to separate as much as possible but in vain. 
The roots were so tangled up, I had to keep the whole thing together. It did come off as two big chunks as seen here.
I lost a few tiny plants in the process, but there are still well over 30 plants all together. I wish I had all the space to grow them out and see them flower, and enjoy the variability among them. Oh, well...

The bigger compot (4 in plastic pot) with about two dozens of plants. There are quite a bit of size differences among the plants.







Smaller compot containing about a dozen of plants.






Paph. Doll's Kobold. (henryanum x charlesworthii)

I potted the whole thing with the agar on. The roots were just too crazy intertwined. This contains about 20 something plants I think. 
I find both species rather slow growers and these little ones have been quite slow as well. Out of flask for about 10 months now.
The size of the plants are quite uniform with a few very small ones hidden under larger ones. I really need to repot these guys, but I have been lazy. lol

5 inch plastic pot.






Paph. Delrosi ( delenatii x rothchildianum) and Paph. charlesworthii (with plain leaves with no patterns on them).
I bought two charlie seedlings of the same batch earlier this winter, but they have not grown much at all. I have a same problem with any hybrids with charlies as well, but then again, I might just be having bad luck getting crappy plants as I only have tried a few. I might buy more and see if I get luck in getting faster growing plants. For now, they are small and do not take up much space, so I'll keep them. I paid good money for them too coming from a well known breeder. 






More Paph. Delrosi. from the same batch. The flask did not have that many plants, and a few were tossed. I have just a few now after donating & selling a few. These are about 10 month out of the flask.






Paph. Rolfei ( bellatulum x rothchildianum) I am not a big fan of speckled (or spotted) white flowers of brachys nor hybrids of (brachy x multi), but I have seen this gorgeous flowers from Tokyo show, and was "inspired" to buy some just in case I get real lucky. most likely not, but I can dream while they are growing. 

2.5 in plastic pot. It has been a great grower. I have three more and all are great grower, and I like the glossy thick leaves on these plants. 






This second picture really shows the history. The top 5 leaves came under my care since I got these about one year ago. The size and the growing speed has been quite something for me. love it! 






This is my only multi-floral paph I have. It was a gift from ST member last year. Monsoon Ridge x Shinyi's Pride is the name I think.
It is pushing a third leaf under my care. The second leaf is double the size of the previous ones and I was very excited to see it! 
By the way, anyone can tell me how big this hybrid will get. approximately, of course.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'll try one more variety.
Paph. Helen Congleton. (Norito Hasegawa x delenatii)

The largest one in the photo is of course not from the same batch. 
It has flowered twice thus far and is sending up a third growth. 
I had another mature sized one of this cross and that one was even smaller than this one. It has a leaf span of about 5.5 in. 

Two pots right next to the large one are the same hybrid, and those are all siblings. 3.75 in plastic pot and 3 in plastic pot each. 
The lone one is the largest one from the batch, and the other pot has 4 large plants. The biggest ones have leaf span of about 5 inch already after being out of flask for a little over one year. 
They sulked for a long time after I separated them out individually last summer, but then they really picked up a speed in the late fall through the winter.

The other one is Paph. Olly Mott ( Lynleigh Koopowitz x delenatii). I can't wait for it to bloom one day! It came as a tiny little thing and very very slowly added more leaves of the same size until this year. The size is all of sudden up! Yay!!!!  
Oops, sorry, I just realized that the photo is cut off and you can't really see the larger leaves. my bad. 
I bought this as a tiny little thing at a show last February I think.






This is a close up of one of the compots. Three larger ones and one small one hidden in between. I love looking at these leaves. 






Another compot of plants of the same batch. The smallest one seems to be dying. I'm perfectly fine with that. I have so many of these. 






and more. and this is not the last, but I'll stop here.
The flask had so many plants. I threw away at least 5 smallest ones or rootless ones (due to my fault while taking them apart), then I donated and sold and gave away quite a few. I still have almost 20 plants! crazy!!! 






Here, you can see the biggest one has leaves whose patterns are not as clearly marked.


----------



## Justin (Jul 2, 2015)

looking good! charlesworthii can take a little time to get started. give it a couple years


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)

That top leaf is the all the action I got since January.
I do know they have a winter dormancy, but I don't think my windowsill gets cold enough. I hope they grow and flower to make my money worth. hahaha

I wanted to buy the album as well, but damn, they were expensive. lol


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2015)

Molly Ott.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the correction.
How embarrassing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2015)

That is quite a collection of seedlings. Now you need a greenhouse.


----------



## Marco (Jul 2, 2015)

Those are healthy looking babies. You must have a massive south facing window with no blockage from other buildings.


----------



## abax (Jul 2, 2015)

Your lovely seedlings look like money in the bank! When
you get ready to let them go, I don't think you'll have
any trouble selling right here on ST.


----------



## fibre (Jul 3, 2015)

It is a pleasure to see these happing looking babies!


----------



## Wendy (Jul 3, 2015)

Those are lovely, healthy looking plants. :clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah, duh! but where would I build one here? 

I honestly went house hunting last year up in the Westchester county. I could definitely buy a very large house with many rooms and a garden. It was very tempting, but I love my life in the city and would be bored to death if I don't see lots of stores and people all over within minutes of walking outside, so that got put on hold...for ever, probably.

Bigger units in the city are very expensive, but life is about compromising when you're not a multi-millionaire I guess. 

I really really would love to see these all to grow and flower, but even these few varieties will take up quite a bit of space once I start potting them up separately in a year or so out of flask. 

Tough reality. 

Or is it time to start buying lottery tickets? 



SlipperFan said:


> That is quite a collection of seedlings. Now you need a greenhouse.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 3, 2015)

Marco said:


> Those are healthy looking babies. You must have a massive south facing window with no blockage from other buildings.



Yeah, the entire south wall is made of glass. It's great for growing plants and for my mental health. :rollhappy:

I only want to live in an apartment with at least one sunny glass wall, and preferably no blockage. I've been lucky so far to live in a building with no blockage, but in case I move in the future, which I most likely will, it is very very difficult to get this same setting without paying a fortune. 
One huge flaw about living in NYC, I guess.


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I only want to live in an apartment with at least one sunny glass wall, and preferably no blockage. I've been lucky so far to live in a building with no blockage, but in case I move in the future, which I most likely will, it is very very difficult to get this same setting without paying a fortune.
> One huge flaw about living in NYC, I guess.



Thats why i mentioned no blockage oke: With all the buildings going up and all these big ridiculous video signs that take up a quarter of a buildings facade going up (penn station and 40th and seventh) spaces with full sun/windows are few and far between. I hope you get to hang onto this place for quite a while. The paphs sure do love it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 3, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Or is it time to start buying lottery tickets?



One could marry money... too bad Leona Helmsley isn't around..


----------

